# Merckx Corsa Telekom



## rcnute

En route from the Netherlands.

















https://www.ebay.com/itm/153184812408

Would this have century geometry?

Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## pmf

I believe they made a TSX bike called the Century that was a bit more upright. If its a Corsa, it won't have that geometry. I suspect its a SLX Corsa frame. I have one, and soon to be two 01 Corsas. 

I assume you have it by now. How do you like it? Any more details? Components? Are those Campy Shamal wheels?


----------



## Emerxil

This is Eddy Merckx Corsa 1991, Columbus SL, originally painted in EMC (Team Telekom pattern), "road racing" geometry. "Century" had "its" geometry (Reynolds 653 or Columbus TSX tubes). Corsa Extra was never built with Columbus SL/SP.


----------

